# Lunate Dislocation



## Kati Haughton (Jan 22, 2009)

I need help with CPT 25320.

My doctor did the following:
1. Open Reduction of right lunate dislocation and multiple k-wire fixations
2. Repair of the volar capsule and volar lunotriquetral ligament
3. Repair of dorsal scapholunate interosseous ligament
4. Ligation of posterior interosseous nerve for wrist denervation
5. Placement of Marcaine pump

I have chosen CPT 25695 for #1, CPT 25320 for #2, CPT 64772 for #4, and CPT 11981 for #5.

My question is for CPT 25320, would that include both ligament repairs or would I bill the code twice with mod 59?
Any help would be appreciated.

Thank you,
Kati Telliard, CPC


----------



## ceesh2009 (May 17, 2012)

*wrist denervation*

Why would you use a code for the spinal nerve ?  wouldnt CPT 64722 be a better code for #4 on your list   not 64772


----------

